# Yellow Cherry Shrimp tank



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Substrate is PFS......i want to be able to see the shrimplets, makes for safer substrate cleaning 

The shrimp havent moved in yet, letting the tank temp settle, i will reposition a few of the plants, mainly the moss on the back wall. Will be ready tomorrow for them to move in


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice assortment of anubias. Thumbs up.


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

This is going to be awesome.


----------

